# Юпитер 2д



## Геночка К. (16 Июл 2022)

Реально ли найти "Юпитер 2д" в офлайн магазинах по цене до 150т.р.? Или аренда..

Уважаемые участники форума, я в поисках инструмента для ребенка 2класса муз.школы. Нужен готово выборный инструмент, по параметрам подходит юпитер 2д (ребенок 125см, 22кг., другую модель не потянет). На Авито на сегодня 3 предложения Юпитера 2д, и все - по 230 т.р. Стоит ли надеяться на чудо - найти Юпитер 2д в офлайн магазинах по цене не выше 150? Понимаю, что это гадание на кофейной гуще, но вдруг кто-то где-то встречал. Спасибо


----------



## vev (17 Июл 2022)

Геночка К., 
покупайте за 230. Через пару лет за них же и продадите. 150 - нереально ИМХО


----------



## Геночка К. (17 Июл 2022)

Поняла, спасибо за совет


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (18 Июл 2022)

Не страшно навешивать на такого маленького ребёнка 7,5 кило? Так то хороший бэушный инструмент почти не обесценивается за несколько лет. Но вес и рост ребёнка маловаты на мой взгляд. Сколько ж ему было в первом классе и на чём он играл?


----------



## ugly (18 Июл 2022)

"Школьник" искать? Так он тоже 7,5 кг, и его ещё капиталить придётся...


----------



## Геночка К. (18 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Не страшно навешивать на такого маленького ребёнка 7,5 кило? Так то хороший бэушный инструмент почти не обесценивается за несколько лет. Но вес и рост ребёнка маловаты на мой взгляд. Сколько ж ему было в первом классе и на чём он играл?


Пока играет на половинке Туле дома и weltmeister на занятиях. Рост был 120, 20 кг. Конечно, нагрузка в почти 8 кг. великовата, но ребенок не поднимает сам инструмент, стоя не играет. Если


ugly написал(а):


> "Школьник" искать? Так он тоже 7,5 кг, и его ещё капиталить придётся...


А "школьник" не баян разве?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (18 Июл 2022)

Евгения Николаенко написал(а):


> А "школьник" не баян разве?


А вам что нужно? Ну Юпитер, ясное дело, инструмент котирующийся. Не пропадёт


----------



## Геночка К. (18 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Геночка К.,
> покупайте за 230. Через пару лет за них же и продадите. 150 - нереально ИМХО





Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А вам что нужно? Ну Юпитер, ясное дело, инструмент котирующийся. Не пропадет



Аккордеон)


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (18 Июл 2022)

Евгения Николаенко написал(а):


> Аккордеон)


А все решили что баянчик надо.

Roland FR-1X Не рассматривается, если выборка нужна?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (18 Июл 2022)

А это где с таких малышей выборку требуют? Просто интересно.


----------



## ugly (18 Июл 2022)

С готово-выборными аккордеонами всё плохо, да.
Меньше полного - встречаются редко и очень дорогие, если это не кустарные переделки Вельтмейстеров...


----------



## ugly (18 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А это где с таких малышей выборку требуют? Просто интересно.


Это вопрос развития, а не требования.
Мой сын лет с 9 на ГВ играет, но он и тогда был крупный для своих лет.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (18 Июл 2022)

ugly, Да мне тоже в 9 лет размер 7/8 уже был вполне подъёмный. Но я тоже крупненький.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (18 Июл 2022)

Роланд, если б не электронный был бы мечта  Левая клавиатура с уменьшенными септами и выборкой разных систем. 6,5 кило. Для обучения детей самое оно.


----------



## kep (18 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Роланд, если б не электронный был бы мечта


А так - реальность.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (18 Июл 2022)

kep, мне в прошлом году друг предлагал привезти из Японии с оказией бэушный. Примерно за 1000 американских рублей. А я подумал зачем мне такой маломерок. Меньше 3/4 это совсем несерьёзно. Хотя если пользоваться читерством с транспонированием, то диапазона звуков хватит на многое.


----------



## kep (18 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Меньше 3/4 это совсем несерьёзно. Хотя если пользоваться читерством с транспонированием, то диапазона звуков хватит на многое.


Ну, это как пользоваться


----------



## Геночка К. (18 Июл 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> С готово-выборными аккордеонами всё плохо, да.
> Меньше полного - встречаются редко и очень дорогие, если это не кустарные переделки Вельтмейстеров...


Да, тяжело найти. Сейчас на Авито 4 предложения Юпитера 2д, 2 из которых висят полгода. Хотя,за эти полгода цена упала с 280 до 230. И один вельтмейстер в СПб, переделанный.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (18 Июл 2022)

Так в этом и вопрос автору вопроса. Устроит ли электрический? Он стоит порядка Юпитера. Ибо маленьких аккордеонов с выборкой в природе практически не водится.
Ну если в основном играть только ля-минор и до-мажор в середине диапазона то и половинки в 26 клавиш хватит. А вот вальс Свиридова "Метель" до-диез-минор. Там уже нужен полный. До Ля третьей октавы справа. И басы в районе До диеза нужны, а у малыша фа-диез самый верхний на клавиатуре слева.


----------



## Геночка К. (18 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А все решили что баянчик надо.
> 
> Roland FR-1X Не рассматривается, если выборка нужна?
> 
> ...


----------



## Геночка К. (19 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А это где с таких малышей выборку требуют? Просто интересно.


Мы в Королёве, МО, хоровая школа Толочкова. Когда ребенок выбрал инструмент, я ооооочень сильно сомневалась, что его в принципе возьмут в класс аккордеона. Невысокий, худенький. Но педагог что-то разглядела, предложила с этого года взять ГВ. И, да, вопрос не требования, скорее, а развития ребенка. Можно продолжить ещё год с "Тулой". И ещё момент, что с ребенком тоже говорили, рассказали обе опции - остаться пока в обычном формате или расширить возможности. Объяснили, чем "чреват" переход на ГВ инструмент.

Задумалась, может ещё раз тему Roland'а обсудить с педагогом... Я совсем не в теме, к сожалению, но, скорее всего, на конкурс с электронным не пойдешь


----------



## kep (19 Июл 2022)

Евгения Николаенко написал(а):


> скорее всего, на конкурс с электронным не пойдешь


А мы на конкурс уже во 2 классе пойдем? Половинка ведь не навсегда...
И, судя по открытию отделения электронных аккордеонов/баянов в Гнесинке, не все такие ретрограды как ваш преподаватель 
Может быть, сказать именно что это инструмент с выборкой?


----------



## Геночка К. (19 Июл 2022)

kep написал(а):


> А мы на конкурс уже во 2 классе пойдем? Половинка ведь не навсегда...
> И, судя по открытию отделения электронных аккордеонов/баянов в Гнесинке, не все такие ретрограды как ваш преподаватель
> Может быть, сказать именно что это инструмент с выборкой?


Может я наговариваю зря, обконсервативила тут нашего педагога  завтра уточню-таки с ней. На конкурсы ездили ещё в 1 классе. Нууу... как конкурсы. Участников в его возрастной категории - практически столько же, сколько мест


----------



## kep (19 Июл 2022)

Покажите ей, как Стас Малышев с Шишкиным играет, 






а Клавдия Тарабрина конкурсы брала.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Июл 2022)

Евгения Николаенко написал(а):


> Но педагог что-то разглядела, предложила с этого года взять ГВ. И, да, вопрос не требования, скорее, а развития ребенка.


Для игры нужны соответствующие физические параметры играющего. Размер ладони и пальцев в первую очередь. Как бы не переиграть руку не по росту сложным материалом. Может просто дефицит учеников и препод наседает на того, кто хоть как то интересуется и пытается играть? Как бы не поломать руку ребёнку. Левая играет в неудобной позе и растягивающая нагрузка на пальцы гораздо сильнее чем для правой. Есть масса весьма известных и популярных аккордеонистов, которые играют с готовым басом. Безусловно полифония это интересно, но в основном нужна для классики типа Баха. В общем сами решайте надо это сейчас или следует для начала научиться с готовыми басами играть хорошо.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Июл 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Покажите ей, как Стас Малышев с Шишкиным играет,


На видео хорошо заметно, как пашет мехом игрок на Юпитере и как вообще почти не двигает на Роланде. Поэтому дитям, особенно мелким, играть будет гораздо легче, чем на каноничном. На данном этапе по кнопкам попадать надо учиться.


----------



## kep (19 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> и как вообще почти не двигает на Роланде


О, это отдельная большая тема: там Малышев на самом деле работает не меньше Шишкина, просто все движения - миллиметровые.


----------



## Евгений Гейзлер (19 Июл 2022)

Можно купить Юпитер-1д и Юпитер-1днв. Но я бы вообще запретил готово-выборные инструменты для несовершеннолетних.


----------



## vev (19 Июл 2022)

Евгений Гейзлер, 
Точно! А в школах запретить иностранный язык пока не достигнут 18-ти лет. И грудничкам ходить надо запрещать 
Чем же выборка Вам так насолила?


----------



## kep (19 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Чем же выборка Вам так насолила?


Да кому она нужна, эта выборка?


----------



## ugly (21 Июл 2022)

Евгения Николаенко написал(а):


> Понимаю, что это гадание на кофейной гуще, но вдруг кто-то где-то встречал.


Баян Юпитер 2д за 160тыр встречал...
Но рынок очень небольшой, можно искать долго.


----------



## Геночка К. (21 Июл 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Баян Юпитер 2д за 160тыр встречал...
> Но рынок очень небольшой, можно искать долго.


Да, тоже встречала. Аккордеон - 230. Попробую сторговаться до 200. Года через 2, они появятся в продаже , как обещают муз.магазины и производитель. Очередь уже , правда, занять не дают)) все занято


----------



## vev (21 Июл 2022)

Геночка К., 
не появятся... Рынок ничтожно мал. Ниша мизерная, а мощности производства, даже с учетом южнокорейских производителей, недостаточная


----------



## ugly (21 Июл 2022)

Сейчас и б/у дороже 160, но предложения на Авито есть.


----------



## vev (21 Июл 2022)

ugly, 
есть. Просто в силу своего проходного размера такие инструменты быстро требуют замены и ищут своего нового владельца


----------



## Геночка К. (21 Июл 2022)

Из 4х предложений на Авито - 2 от скупщиков, 2 от частников. Ниже 220 не продают на сегодня. Наверно, лучше взять у частников


----------



## Геночка К. (6 Авг 2022)

Что имеем на сегодня - 2 дня назад появилось объявление на Авито, родитель продает Юпитер 2д за 160 т.р. Было это 3 августа. 5 августа звоню продавцу , рано утром. Продавец говорит, что готов продать реальному ученику , но первый на очереди некий перекупщик. Продавец позже звонит, сообщая, что этот человек покупает своему ученику, поэтому продавец с радостью продал аккордеон (ведь реальному же ребенку покупает). А через несколько часов купивший человек выставляет его на Авито за 245 т.р.

Конечно, сама профукала объявление, каюсь. Написала на 1.5 дня позже. Но неужели так все у нас плохо в головах, что спекулировать на аккордеонах - это норма ?)

Очень хочется узнать мнение общественности) стоит ли оно всех трат, или же ...


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (6 Авг 2022)

Вариант, что оба объявления от одного лица не рассматриваете? Заманушное в надежде раскрутить вас на попытку перебить цену и по реальной рыночной цене второе.
Дело конечно ваше, но вы уверены, что это реально нужно довольно маленькому ещё ребенку.


----------



## Геночка К. (7 Авг 2022)

Возможно и так. По поводу необходимости - начинаю сомневаться. Есть ли смысл так рано.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (7 Авг 2022)

Евгения Николаенко написал(а):


> Есть ли смысл так рано.


Можно попробовать спросить у Александра Поелуева, в каком возрасте он начал осваивать выборку. Но опять же у вашего ребёнка СЕЙЧАС очень маленькие рост и вес. Пусть научится играть музыкально и чисто на готовом басу. Например Валерий Ковтун всю жизнь играл на обычном полном аккордеоне с готовым басом. И как-то нормально народу заходило его творчество и до сих пор заходит в записях. По моему мнению сейчас выборка нужна педагогу, а не ребёнку.


----------



## vev (7 Авг 2022)

Геночка К., 
Более или менее стандартная схема мошенничества. Специально была организована тема «Разводилово на Авито»… Читайте и не попадайте на развод. Сейчас все грамотные и имеют интернет. Любая цена значительно ниже рынка должна вызвать много вопросов. 

Пусть меня поправят преподы, но в детстве любые навыки даются намного легче. Ребенок просто не знает еще, насколько это сложно. Именно поэтому выборка будет просто небольшим расширением процесса обучения и органично войдет в набор техник. Да, не все преподаватели ей владеют и мало инструментов, но если есть возможность, думаю, стоит пробовать


----------



## Геночка К. (23 Авг 2022)

Уважаемые форумчане, спасибо всем за помощь. Тщательно всё взвесили, и решили, что будем пробовать. Учитель пришел на помощь, и нашелся Юпитер через неё за цену, которая всё-таки кажется адекватной - 160тр. Инструмент на руках. Есть один момент - как выяснилось, в школе теперь нет инструмента (тот, что был в прошлом уч.году , был личный, одного ученика). Ну-с, будем носить. БудУ носить)


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (23 Авг 2022)

Ну желаем удачи в этом нелёгком деле. И таскающим и играющим.


----------



## Геночка К. (23 Авг 2022)

Спасибо. Надеемся на лучшее. Готовимся к чему угодно)


----------

